# The common cold



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello everyone

I have had a cold/mild chest infection for a week now !
I've tried everything..............

Amoxicillin
Cold & flu capsules
Chicken soup
Vitamin C tablets

I might try running naked round a tree at midnight whilst tickling my bare buttocks with a stinging nettle tonight :!: 
(Sorry about that) but I am getting fed up with it now.


I know there are people far worse off than me healthwise :!: :!:.... 
but surely than can find a cure for the common cold in this day & age.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I would try the last option. You will probably catch the flu, then you won't notice the cold at all! :lol: :lol:


Edited to correct spelling.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Moblee - too late, you have missed the full moon this month!

TR5 - _You will probably catch the *flue*_.
I am desperately wondering what a chimney has to do with all of this!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O 

Nobody got any Home remedies unknown to science ? 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds like a serious case of Man flu to me. :lol:

Recovery is not guaranteed. 8O 

tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Sounds like a serious case of Man flu to me. :lol:
> 
> Recovery is not guaranteed. 8O
> 
> tony


 :lol: And does the Wife care :!: (NO)

I'd swap it for Childbirth any day of the week :!:  :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Just make the most of it while you can.
"I feel awful sweetheart, can you bring me a coffee, some biscuits, pass the remote, let me watch the footie as that may make me feel better, perhaps a hot water bottle when the kettle has boiled, a beer or two in about an hour, a nice hot curry for tea, then let me hace a bit of shuteye whilst you wash up"

:wink: :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

motormouth said:


> "....can you bring me a coffee, some biscuits, pass the remote, let me watch the footie as that may make me feel better, perhaps a hot water bottle when the kettle has boiled, a beer or two in about an hour, a nice hot curry for tea, then let me hace a bit of shuteye whilst you wash up"


Isn't that normal? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

With every remedy going the average cold only lasts 7 days,

without them they only last a week.

sorry about that but 40 years of research at the Common Cold Institute on Salisbury Plain never found a cure for any viral infection.

All you can do is live through it, although your last suggestion may well be new to science so MIGHT be worth trying........ :lol:

then it would go down in history as YOUR cure!

 *"Moblee's MiracleCold Cure or MMCC"* 

Dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

asprn said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > "....can you bring me a coffee, some biscuits, pass the remote, let me watch the footie as that may make me feel better, perhaps a hot water bottle when the kettle has boiled, a beer or two in about an hour, a nice hot curry for tea, then let me hace a bit of shuteye whilst you wash up"
> ...


Yes it is in my house, and I am getting pretty sick of running after her like this every day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh get over yerselves! Man flu - I have 3 of em - each blagging at least two days off school/college and not work yet as it was too busy!.

Try a prolapsed disc for 10 days. Now am really really fed up - it was hilarious last night took me 15 mins to actually get off the settee and up the stairs to bed. Another 20 mins to get undressed and brush teeth.

Will this ever end ?????

Give me childbirth giving birth to quads with no anaesthetic anyday!

Greenie - strong bird well almost! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cold*

A good swish out with TCP to kill any bugs.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Cold*



Rapide561 said:


> A good swish out with TCP to kill any bugs.
> 
> Russell


Both ends at once works best Russell. :lol:

Takes your mind off the sniffles - big time!! 8O

Dave :lol:


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

At bedtime
Half pint glass warmed with hot water,( not boiling)
1 inch whisky
1 heaped teaspoon sugar or more to your taste
Boil kettle
Fill glass 3/4 full and stir
Sip until finished
Get your head down.

In the morning you will feel a new man or a woman whatever is your wont.

Good old scottish recipe for a toddy.
viator


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

viator said:


> Good old scottish recipe for a toddy.
> viator


Cheers viator  
Do you think it will work on a sasanach :wink: :lol:


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

moblee said:


> viator said:
> 
> 
> > Good old scottish recipe for a toddy.
> ...


Absolutely, though there is no guarantee of the new woman bit on waking up :lol: 
viator


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
i must be very lucky i cannot remember the last time i had a cold
but when i did( bread and english mustard) ,turn your heating off and go for a walk even if its raining or windy

bowlty


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bowlty said:


> hi
> i must be very lucky i cannot remember the last time i had a cold
> bowlty


Yes, that's another annoying symptom.

It screws up your memory good and proper! 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well Day 7 & I've still got it with no sign of it buggering off  8O 

What's good for Nettle stings ? Vinegar ? :lol: :lol:


----------

